# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Проблема с удалением помеченных объектов 1С Предприятие 8.3

## ryabov3

Бухгалтерия 1С Предприятие 8.3 . Есть объекты помеченные на удаление, созданные в текущем квартале. Стоит дата запрета изменения данных - конец прошлого квартала. При запуске "Удаление объектов помеченных на удаление" выдается ошибка: {Обработка.УдалениеПомечен  ныхОбъектов.МодульМенедже  а(181)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Удалить Объекты) Удалить Объекты(УдаляемыеОбъекты, Истина, НайденныеДанные); по причине: Ошибка при выполнении обработчика-"ПередЗаписью" по причине: {ОбщийМодуль.ДатыЗапретаИз  менения.Модуль(783)}: Для проверки запрета изменения не найдены источники данных для таблицы "РегистрНакопления.КнигаУч  етаДоходовПатент". УдалитьОбъекты(УдаляемыеО  ъекты, Истина, НайденныеДанные);
При чем, если убрать дату запрета изменения данных, то все удаляется нормально.

----------


## kamar821

Че за 8.3? Нетиповая что ли:)))))) платформа?

----------


## Bracus

а может проблема с регистратором?

----------

